# am i a gsd or a belgian malinois??? (pic heavy)



## heidismom (Jan 18, 2010)

we adopted this little guy from the shelter. he is 9 mos. old. we brought him home yesterday and he bonded well with a female gsd and even our cat.

we are having trouble figuring out if he is a gsd or a malinois. please take a look and help us out.























































at my grandma's house:









playing with my big sis:


















with my daddy:



































































































getting all snuggled in to bed:


















thanks for looking!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks like a GSD to me  

I dont know, I dont know, I dont know :wild:

Whatever he is he is a looker! Great find! I am very happy to hear that he is getting along well with your other animals! Congrats!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Belgian Mal. I am a volunteer transporter for Bel. Mal Rescue if there is a need to come through SC. I have seen some of them dark like that.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is a GSD/Mal mix.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Well he is either a very dark sable gsd mixed with mal OR he is a dutch shepherd. He looks a lot like our hellers Dutch shepherds.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

He looks like both to me GSD head and mal body. Could be that he's still a pup. Good looking dog either way


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Either way, he's a very good looking boy. What a great save and find.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> He is a GSD/Mal mix.


I'd go with this. It will be interesting to see him grow and fill out. He's gorgeous!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup, I'd agree with the GSD/Mal mix. He looks like he has more of the GSD physical appearance, especially his head. 

Love his eyes!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Very handsome! 

I say half and half, also. He's one of those dogs where you'll look at him one day and say GSD and the next day and say Malinois. 

Have fun explaining his breed to strangers. Everybody thought Doerak was a GSD.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

R3C0NWARR10R said:


> OR he is a dutch shepherd. He looks a lot like our hellers Dutch shepherds.


Most Dutch Shepherds in this country have GSD in them. That's why I went to Europe looking for a real Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> He is a GSD/Mal mix.


Exactly what I was thinking, but I see more of a Mali look than GSD.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> He is a GSD/Mal mix.


I agree. He looks like a MaliShep to me...Ear set alone says GSD to me...and there something about the head and tail...but the body says Mal.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'm going to have to go with gsd/mal as well,,I look at one pic and he looks like a gsd, I look at another and he looks like a dark mal...

with that really short coat, I'm leaning toward mal,,but will go with gsd/mal mix,,whatever he is,,WHAT A FIND!! He is gorgeous !!


----------



## heidismom (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks all for your comments. yes he is a beauty. i guess time will tell what he ends up looking like. i'll keep you all updated.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Wow.. no matter what he is or isn't, he's amazingly beautiful!! Dang... what a good find! Thanks for rescuiing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD/Mal. Either way he is a beauty!


----------

